
Show HN: Streembit a decentralised peer-2-peer messaging platform for the IoT - DyslexicAtheist
http://blog.valbonne-consulting.com/2016/06/08/streembit-a-decentralised-peer-2-peer-messaging-platform-for-the-iot/
======
truetides
Streembit has great quality audio calls. It will be interesting to have a
Skype type app that can be used with IoT.

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
see here [http://blog.valbonne-consulting.com/2016/06/09/streembit-
hel...](http://blog.valbonne-consulting.com/2016/06/09/streembit-hello-
world-1st-ever-video-call-over-a-decentralised-p2p-network/) :-)

------
tzpardi
We have released version 1.0.8 that fixes a few connection issues.

------
swaegar
Has somebody performed a security analysis of the underlying protocol?

